# What is the average salary of a medical coder in florida?



## brookss (Aug 18, 2017)

How much is a medical coder's salary in Florida? Please tell me average hourly, weekly and monthly salaries for medical coding professional with 3+ years of experience. Thank you!


----------



## devinmajor14 (Aug 18, 2017)

https://www.aapc.com/resources/research/medical-coding-salary-survey/


----------



## twizzle (Aug 18, 2017)

brookss said:


> How much is a medical coder's salary in Florida? Please tell me average hourly, weekly and monthly salaries for medical coding professional with 3+ years of experience. Thank you!



I sent you a private message.


----------

